# Mudding Team Slogan



## mudpitmafiaprez (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone this is my first thread on here but a group of friends and I recently started our own mudding team/group the "Mud Pit Mafia" so we have our name but we are wanting shirts and thought it would be cool if we had a slogan and we can't think of one that we all like to save our lives... so any help at all would be appreciated


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

No hole is safe


----------



## Clint Mo' (Mar 19, 2013)

The wetter the better

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

mud flies till the motor dies


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^yup, like that one^^


----------

